# Problem upgrading mysql57-client-5.7.18 to 5.7.19



## brunoschwartz (Jul 20, 2017)

Dear All,

I ran the 11.0-RELEASE-p11 and have problems to upgrade the mysql client through ports.
This is the error I am getting


```
[ 61%] Linking CXX shared module authentication_ldap_sasl_client.so
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client/work/.build/libmysql/authentication_ldap && /usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/authentication_ldap_sasl_client.dir/link.txt --verbose=1
/usr/bin/c++ -fPIC -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing  -isystem /usr/local/include -Wall -Wextra -Wformat-security -Wvla -Woverloaded-virtual -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-null-conversion -Wno-unused-private-field -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing  -isystem /usr/local/include -DDBUG_OFF -fPIC    -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib -fstack-protector -shared  -o authentication_ldap_sasl_client.so CMakeFiles/authentication_ldap_sasl_client.dir/auth_ldap_sasl_client.cc.o CMakeFiles/authentication_ldap_sasl_client.dir/log_client.cc.o -pthread ../../libservices/libmysqlservices.a -lmysqld -lsasl2 -lsasl2 -pthread
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmysqld
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** [libmysql/authentication_ldap/authentication_ldap_sasl_client.so] Error code 1

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client/work/.build
1 error

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client/work/.build
*** [libmysql/authentication_ldap/CMakeFiles/authentication_ldap_sasl_client.dir/all] Error code 2

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client/work/.build
--- libbinlogevents/src/CMakeFiles/binlogevents_static.dir/all ---
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client/work/.build
*** [libbinlogevents/src/CMakeFiles/binlogevents_static.dir/all] Error code 2

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client/work/.build
--- libmysql/CMakeFiles/clientlib.dir/all ---
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client/work/.build
*** [libmysql/CMakeFiles/clientlib.dir/all] Error code 2

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client/work/.build
3 errors

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client/work/.build
*** [all] Error code 2

make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client/work/.build
1 error

make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client/work/.build
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1
```

What can be the problem?

Best regards,

T


----------



## brunoschwartz (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello Wozzeck,

Thanks for your reply.

I don't have cyrus-sasl installed at all? 
Was your problem the same as above?


----------



## Wozzeck.Live (Jul 21, 2017)

brunoschwartz said:


> Hello Wozzeck,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...



If you look at your log, MySQL Client requires openldap-sasl-client which obvioulsy implies cyrus-sasl
So I assume that you have a version of openldap client non installed correctly

First force deinstall any openldap version


```
pkg delete -f openldap\*
```

Build MySQL client, and reinstall the suitable version of openldap
If you build openldap-sasl YOU NEED cyrus-sasl,.


```
cd /usr/ports/net
ls | grep openldap
```

There is two version of openldap client, one with SASL, the other without
Moreover even if you choose the non sasl one, if you choose the GSSAPI option it implies SASL so in this case you must switch to the other version

after that check the missing dependencies


```
pkg check -d
```

You may have to rebuild number of ports depending on openldap
If I remember there was some obscur circular dependencies between cyrus-sasl, mysql-client and openldap-client
When I built up my system I have had to do very weird things as a workaround

It seems it's  have been solved today but you must just "clear" this bad past circular dependencies by forcing deinstall all connected components.


----------



## brunoschwartz (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello Wozzeck,

You were right. I uninstalled the cyrus-sasl, upgraded mysql57-client and mysql57-server, then reinstalled the cyrus-sasl and all is well now.

Thank you for your help.

T


----------

